# My 20 minute wash



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I have always tried to keep my car clean even if it means getting the buckets out and washing her in the cold.

So I came up with this and tried to work it in a way that it would take as little time and get the best results.​
This isnt a full tyre dressed, waxed and so on this is just a keeping on top of the dirt.

The car has Dodo juice rubbish boys juiced edition wax and zanio Z-16 tyre shine on it.

1) So we start by pressure washing the car off just to get the worse of the muck off.

2) Then the car is snow foamed ( I use the karcher foam bottle ) Using valet pro PH snow foam and left for 5-10 mins



















3) Then its pressure washed again to remove the remaining dirt and the remaining foam.

4) Then I pour demon shine in to the karcher bottle and spray the car










5) Stand back and laugh that it ony took 20 minutes and you never touched the car once



















That is all :thumb:


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks like a pretty clean car to start with, mine hasn't been washed in 3 weeks and is filthy and i really cant be bothered to get out with the 2BM. Good job though!


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty impressive mate  
I couldnt do it though! I would have to get the buckets out and clean it properly!  haha! 
I'm dying at the moment, I live on quite a steep hill and I can't wash the car because I will make an ice rink!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

HAd it 'looked' dirty before then fair play... however it looked pretty clean.

I can do a quick bucket(s)and hosepipe wash in 20 mins to 30 mins and the car looks pretty good afterwards.

It takes longer to set the washer up, get the snow foam ready / connected / etc even with outdoor power and taps 

saying that due to one thing or another neither of our cars have had a wash in 3 weeks at least now...aarrgghhh


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Zoh said:


> That looks like a pretty clean car to start with, mine hasn't been washed in 3 weeks and is filthy and i really cant be bothered to get out with the 2BM. Good job though!


It gets washed about 4 to 5 times a week like that then on my day off it gets the works :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Pookini said:


> Pretty impressive mate
> I couldnt do it though! I would have to get the buckets out and clean it properly!  haha!
> I'm dying at the moment, I live on quite a steep hill and I can't wash the car because I will make an ice rink!


That could be fun to do though :devil:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

4 to 5 times a WEEK !!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

A210 AMG said:


> HAd it 'looked' dirty before then fair play... however it looked pretty clean.
> 
> I can do a quick bucket(s)and hosepipe wash in 20 mins to 30 mins and the car looks pretty good afterwards.
> 
> ...


It gets washed 4 to 5 times aweek buddy I hate to see dirt on it :lol: The longest its gone without a wash is a week. If I can leave it for a week or so to get dirty then I will do it again to show that it works on a dirty car aswell :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

A210 AMG said:


> 4 to 5 times a WEEK !!


Yeah? thats just this way then I do a full wash once a week :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ sound lke you will get the shakes if you leave it that long dude !!!


step away from the pressure washer..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

A210 AMG said:


> ^ sound lke you will get the shakes if you leave it that long dude !!!
> 
> step away from the pressure washer..


Why? How do you think I stop it from frezzing in the winter? It comes to bed with me :lol: :doublesho


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:
I think you have a major OCD problem  haha! 
I know it could be fun to make an ice rink, but my parents always park on the drive, which is fair enough as it's their house! 
It means I must park on the road, so if I make an ice rink my car might get hit


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Hang on - you use the Demon Shine neat in the karcher spray bottle? (still got 3 gallons of Demon shine from when halfrauds were selling it off cheap).

Do you rinse it off afterwards?

Looks good.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

A210 AMG said:


> 4 to 5 times a WEEK !!


Haha, mine gets the same treatment. Not the way Kempe did though, nice work BTW...


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like a good method for a quick midwinter cleanup.

4-5 times a week!?! I thought I was bad.

I'm an ONR man and can completely wash my 1 series in 15-20 minutes, including a V7 wipedown!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess if you arent drying it and the hose is out and ready to go, why not give it a quick hose down every day? Especially if it rains a lot, it's not like you'll be worried about water marks. 

In the summer though I couldnt do that. If it's staying dry I want the car to be spotless and that requires fully drying, which in turn will require properly washing.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Pookini said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> I think you have a major OCD problem  haha!
> I know it could be fun to make an ice rink, but my parents always park on the drive, which is fair enough as it's their house!
> It means I must park on the road, so if I make an ice rink my car might get hit


Park your car lower on the hill then move your car up the hill :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

impster said:


> Hang on - you use the Demon Shine neat in the karcher spray bottle? (still got 3 gallons of Demon shine from when halfrauds were selling it off cheap).
> 
> Do you rinse it off afterwards?
> 
> Looks good.


Yeah pour it in neat leave and dry with a mf drying towel


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I guess if you arent drying it and the hose is out and ready to go, why not give it a quick hose down every day? Especially if it rains a lot, it's not like you'll be worried about water marks.
> 
> In the summer though I couldnt do that. If it's staying dry I want the car to be spotless and that requires fully drying, which in turn will require properly washing.


90% Of the time when its been washed I drive away straight after but if its going to be left then I dry it with a towel :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

bigalj said:


> Looks like a good method for a quick midwinter cleanup.
> 
> 4-5 times a week!?! I thought I was bad.
> 
> I'm an ONR man and can completely wash my 1 series in 15-20 minutes, including a V7 wipedown!


I use v7 sometimes mainly in the summer but I wax the car once a week so don't really need to do the v7 wipe over. Zaino is also a great wipe over aswell


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I left the dodge for aslong as I could (trust me It was hard :lol But here she is





































And here she is after the 20 minute wash


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one...:thumb:

I have found myself of late using the hydro seal as a drying aid as water activated, damp cloth bit of hydro seal wiped over water gone and some protection with no spotting...:thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

It takes me 20 minutes just to get all the gear out, let alone putting it all away again


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

on cold days like today it's time to get the ONR out and forget about untangling the Nilfisk and garden water hose!


----------



## Dibdub1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not bad for a 20 minute wash fella!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looked very clean and glossy to start with, no dirt on the car, good test, but really really do it on a dirty car.

The first picture looks alot cleaner than my car, and yours is getting foamed and demon shined.

Don't you think cleaning it everyday is bit over the top, do you drive the car at all, or does it stand stationary.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

kempe said:


> I left the dodge for aslong as I could (trust me It was hard :lol But here she is


Tut Tut!
You should be ashamed of yourself, 'Dodging' your washing routine for so long :lol:.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really impressed with that mate! I guess it only works that well because you have a good layer of wax on the car? What wax/sealant do you use and how often do you top it up?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> Don't you think cleaning it everyday is bit over the top, do you drive the car at all, or does it stand stationary.


Nothing wrong with cleaning your car everyday....

It must be an East Anglian thing....


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Will have to try demonshine. I I've heard it makes a reasonable qd too. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------

